# tunnel



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Maybe it's been addressed before if so please direct me to a link...

I would like to find a "good" yet reasonably priced tunnel for Roxy -- she's 5 months..and is this too young to work with one of those?


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

and a tunnel or chute? Which would be better for her at 5 months


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Super Enormous II Connecting Tunnel 9ft, play tunnel

We have something like this for indoor play. We ordered a kids tunnel and is good for rainy days.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have the tinkertots tunnels. They can NOT be left outside, but are collapsible so I can store them in the house. Buy a dark color (blue?) so they get used to going into something dark and learn it's ok. And make sure it's at least 24" in diameter because that's the standard size of a 'real' tunnel.

Dog Agility Practice Tunnels

15' x 24" Agility Tunnel



Here's a less expensive one 

Buy 16 ft 24" Pet Dog Fitness Agility Obedience Training Tunnel Chute |Aosom


----------

